# Rouaa's FOTDs/EOTDs!



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys!

I thought that it would be grat to post my FOTDs/EOTDs here. I will post the ones that has been up a few days here to plus I will be adding more FOTDs/EOTDs all the time. I do add some more in my blog so check it in if you miss a thing or two.

Looking forward to some feedback!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

MAC paintpot Quite natural
MAC Dark Soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Glamour Check! (Starflash)
MAC Shroom
MAC Feline (Starflash)
NYX pigment Penny
Maybelline Define-a-lash


is what I used.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

That is a gorgeous eye look!  Great job!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is a gorgeous eye look! Great job!_

 
Thanks a million!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

This is what I used:

UDPP
MAC Sea&Sky with MAC FIX+ (Sea on the lid and Sky to tone down the blue and blend it with the highlighter, Shroom).
MAC Cool Heat (inner corner)
MAC Shroom
Maybelline Define a lash.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful looks


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 13, 2008)

i love the first look 

sexy and intense


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing looks. So sparkly and beautiful


----------



## nunu (Oct 13, 2008)

love both looks!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much!

This is yesterday's look:

UDPP
MAC eyeshadow Top Hat (Starflash)
MAD pigment Pizzaz
MAC pigment Viz-a-ziolet (pressed)
MAC Shroom
MAC pearlglide eye liner Bankroll (Suite Array)
Maybelline define a lash


----------



## harris brown (Oct 13, 2008)

I am really interested in these as I think the shape of our eyes may be similar--not having a lot of 'lid' space but having large eyes.  Some of the looks I love, with multiple colors in the crease just won't work!

Love the first and the last so much!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harris brown* 

 
_I am really interested in these as I think the shape of our eyes may be similar--not having a lot of 'lid' space but having large eyes. Some of the looks I love, with multiple colors in the crease just won't work!

Love the first and the last so much!_

 
I have normal lid space, but I still find it hard sometimes to have a tons of colors, but it works. You just have to think about it for a second first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful eye looks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 13, 2008)

Love them all, but my fave is the first one. So hot!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love them all!!  I would love to see a tut for the first one!!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Beautiful eye looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love them all, but my fave is the first one. So hot!_

 
Thanks alot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I love them all!! I would love to see a tut for the first one!!_

 
Thank you. No problem. I will put one together.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 13, 2008)

These are all so stunning!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Monday's EOTD!

UDPP
MAC Sea&Sky
MAC Cool Heat
MAC Shroom
MAC Talent Pool
Maybelline define a lash
UD glide-on pen in Lucky


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_These are all so stunning!_

 

Thank you!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok guys... So I have this thing on my blog called Mike's Choice. It's my hudband's week and he will choose eyeshadows and pigment from MAC only for me to create a EOTD with! The last day of this week, it's on Monday, I will show you a surprise!


Here is the first one. This was yesterday:

*FACE
*EM medium olive intensive
theBalm Sexy Mama
MAC Beauty blush Joyous
MAC Select cover-up

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC Mineralize eyeshadow Sea&Sky with Fix+
MAC Mineralize eyeshadow Fresh Green Mix with Fix+
MAC Shroom
Maybelline define a lash
FACE Stockholm brow shadow


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 15, 2008)

i love all of it!!!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_i love all of it!!!_

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is the 2nd day of Mike's Choice.


UDPP
MAC Dark Soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Top Hat
MAC Mink & Sable
MAC Dark Purple pigment (pressed)
MAC Shroom
MAC khol power Feline
MAC pearlglide Rave
Maybelline define-a-lash


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 15, 2008)

these area all amazing!!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzygoo82* 

 
_these area all amazing!!_

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting all of your GORGEOUS looks! You pick such perfect colors and your application is amazing! Please post more often!


----------



## Penn (Oct 15, 2008)

you are unbelievably talented! i love all of them! and your eyes are so beautiful


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

Ooh i wanna see more! you're so talented, i love them all!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thank you so much for posting all of your GORGEOUS looks! You pick such perfect colors and your application is amazing! Please post more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! I really don't know what to say. I feel so overwhelmed when I read your comment! Thank you so much and I will post as often as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow is a new day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_you are unbelievably talented! i love all of them! and your eyes are so beautiful_

 
Thank you! I really appreciate your comment! Thank you!

And thank to all of you!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Ooh i wanna see more! you're so talented, i love them all!_

 

Thank you and I promise... You will see more


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok... here we go... I did this one a few weeks ago.

*FACE
*EM Bisque
EM peach
EM olive medium
MAC MSF 
theBalm Sexy Mama

*EYES
*UDPP
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Smoke & Diamonds
MAC Swimming
MAC Chartreuse pigment
Maybelline Define-a-lash
FACE Stockholm shadow for brows

*LIPS
*MAC Jampacked (first pic)





Just did my make-up.






8 hours after I did my make-up.​


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG! I love those eyes!! I need to learn how to blend as well as you do. The colors are defined yet seemlessly run into each other.. I love it... very sexy shape to the shadow gives you a cat eye effect which is so amazing.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_OMG! I love those eyes!! I need to learn how to blend as well as you do. The colors are defined yet seemlessly run into each other.. I love it... very sexy shape to the shadow gives you a cat eye effect which is so amazing._

 

Thank you! You know what I do? I use a very dense brush to put all my shadows with, MAC #219, then I use #275 to blend it and I put my highlighter on with #224 then blend the highlighter with the shadows


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

I love your use of colors.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 15, 2008)

You do such an amazing job!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amurr* 

 
_I love your use of colors._

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_You do such an amazing job!_

 

Thank you for that great comment!


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2008)

all so beautiful!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 16, 2008)

your blending is amazing! good looks!


----------



## Pika (Oct 16, 2008)

spectacular!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_all so beautiful!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_your blending is amazing! good looks!_

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pika* 

 
_spectacular!_

 
Thanks


----------



## nico (Oct 17, 2008)

I love them all.Especially the first one.I'd love to see a tutorial on it


----------



## pangie (Oct 17, 2008)

love all your looks!!  esp the blue with the copper waterlining and the purple/grn


----------



## nikki (Oct 17, 2008)

What gorgeous EOTDs!!!!!!!  I love the first blue one!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 17, 2008)

You are very pretty! I think you look a little like Mariah Carey... Anyway, youre full of talent & i really enjoy your looks! Superb work


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_I love them all.Especially the first one.I'd love to see a tutorial on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I promise that I will make a tutorial on it both here and on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pangie* 

 
_love all your looks!! esp the blue with the copper waterlining and the purple/grn_

 
Thank you! Those are my favourites to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_What gorgeous EOTDs!!!!!!! I love the first blue one!!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You are very pretty! I think you look a little like Mariah Carey... Anyway, youre full of talent & i really enjoy your looks! Superb work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woha! Thank you so much! I really enjoy all your feedback! 

Thank you all!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok... here we go! Yesterday's look:

UDPP
MAC Glamour Check!
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Museum Bronze pigment (pressed)
MAC Golden Lemon pigment (pressed)
MAC Blonde's Gold pigment 
MAC Shroom
UD glide on Covet


----------



## MissCreoula (Oct 17, 2008)

OK seriously I can't pick one fave they're all gorgeous!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_OK seriously I can't pick one fave they're all gorgeous!_

 

Haha sorry


----------



## merlegirl (Oct 17, 2008)

I love them all! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merlegirl* 

 
_I love them all! They are so gorgeous!_

 
Thank you! I don't know what to say!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Still doing the Mike's Choice theme. Today's look:

UDPP
MAC Submarine
MAC Teal
MAC Talent Pool
MAC Shroom
UD glide-on pen Electric
Maybelline define a lash
H&M vit kajal


----------



## sayonara (Oct 18, 2008)

all of these are sooooooo amazing.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sayonara* 

 
_all of these are sooooooo amazing._

 
Thank you


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! Your eye color is so pretty!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

The 'second day of mikes choice' on the first page, is seriously _amazing_.


----------



## amethystangel (Oct 19, 2008)

Woah, your work is amazing!!! Hope to see more


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BehindBluEyez* 

 
_Gorgeous! Your eye color is so pretty!_

 
Thank you! And thanks for saing that! I hated my eye color before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_The 'second day of mikes choice' on the first page, is seriously amazing._

 
Hehe thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amethystangel* 

 
_Woah, your work is amazing!!! Hope to see more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I will show you more. And I will put some tutorials together as soon as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thank you guys!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 19, 2008)

So here is next one. Mike's Choice day 5!

UDPP
MAC pigment Chartreuse
MAC Cool Heat
MAC pigment Vintage Gold
MAC Shroom
MAC Feline
Maybelline Define-a-lash


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 19, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaand... Surprise! Today's look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the spidery looking lashes on the lower lashline. They turns like that when I smile. This is what I used:

UDPP
MAC Swimming
MAC Humid
MAC Gilded green pigment (pressed)
MAC Teal pigment (pressed)
MAC Shroom
MAC Pearlglide liner Bankroll
GOSH liner nr. 12 (the vibrant green one)
Maybelline define-a-lash


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_Ok guys... So I have this thing on my blog called Mike's Choice. It's my hudband's week and he will choose eyeshadows and pigment from MAC only for me to create a EOTD with!_

 
What a sweet idea!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all your looks, thank you so much for sharing.
And I would also love to see a tut on the first look, as was mentioned before.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotic Beauty* 

 
_What a sweet idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love all your looks, thank you so much for sharing.
And I would also love to see a tut on the first look, as was mentioned before._

 

Thank you! I will do a tut as soon as possible


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

stunning! i love all your fotds and eotds!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_stunning! i love all your fotds and eotds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you


----------



## widdershins (Oct 23, 2008)

These are seriously amazing! I think I've found my new muse


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_These are seriously amazing! I think I've found my new muse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha that's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 25, 2008)

Yesterday's look... I'm not that happy.
It's from my new Manish Arora palette. Much more vibrant IRL.

*EYES
*UDPP
MAC Deep Truth
MAC Electric Eel
MAC Going Bananas
MAC Bitter
MAC Nylon
MAC Pearlglide Fly-by-blu
FACE Stockholm shadow for eyebrows
Maybelline Define-a-lash


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

im blown away by the green and brown, im going to have to wear it tomorrow


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

How did you get your husband to pick colors for you???? Seriously! I ask mine if he likes my makeup and he says "no offense, it looks pretty but I can never tell the difference from day to day!" haha. 
some girls have all the luck!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_im blown away by the green and brown, im going to have to wear it tomorrow_

 
Thanks! I would love to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaysgirl* 

 
_How did you get your husband to pick colors for you???? Seriously! I ask mine if he likes my makeup and he says "no offense, it looks pretty but I can never tell the difference from day to day!" haha. 
some girls have all the luck!_

 
Haha my hudband is so cool. He can the names och the MAC shadows Iv'e got and he always buys me stuff from MAC he know I want. He likes to see me loving my hobby


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 27, 2008)

Really amazing looks! All of them!


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Really amazing looks! All of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

thanks


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Halloween lips!







I used MAC Feline and MAC fluidline Blacktrack.


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is yesterdays look...

I used:

FACE
EM Sandy olive (trying new colors for the winter)
MAC MSF 
theBalm Sexy Mama
MAC Gentle
MAC MSF Petticoat


EYES
UDPP
MAC Bitter
MAC Dark Soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Smoke & Diamonds
MAC Shroom
Maybelline define a lash
A mix of two shadows from FACE Stockholm for my brows.

LIPS
MAC Jampacked lipglass


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 3, 2008)

You are so talented!!! Great job on all of them!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_You are so talented!!! Great job on all of them!_

 
Thanks


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, really, I love them all!  So amazing and beautiful!  Can't wait for some tutorials!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_wow, really, I love them all! So amazing and beautiful! Can't wait for some tutorials!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and stay tuned!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

So here we go... Next look is evry blue and a bit vibrant.

This is what I used:

*FACE
*EM Sandy Olive
MAC Select cover-up
MAC MSF
theBalm sexy mama
MAC Danity

*EYES
*UDPP
MAC Deep truth
MAC Smoke & Diamonds
MAC Shroom
Urban Decay glide on pen Electric
Maybelline define a lash

*LIPS*
MAC Lightly Ripe


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to throw this one in to!
 I had this week of vampy lips on my blog and this is what I had on the last day.

Mac fluidline Blacktrack
MAC Dazzleglass Get rich quick


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^holy shit! Those lips are amazing.
all of your work is unbelievably gorgeous and well-blended!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^holy shit! Those lips are amazing.
all of your work is unbelievably gorgeous and well-blended!_

 

Thank you so much


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Here we have today's look. It's some kind of reversed Cult of Cherry look, but I'm not impressed at all!

This is what I used:

UDPP
MAC Herite Rouge pigment
MAC Bitter e/s
MAC vanilla pigment
FACE Stockholm black e/s
UD glide-on in Zero
Maybelline define a lash

No foundation or concealer at all.


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Some more lips...


Maybelline Moisture extreme 04G Fuchsia.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 9, 2008)

aaaawh, the vampy lips are to die for!!!!!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_aaaawh, the vampy lips are to die for!!!!!_

 

Thanks


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 12, 2008)

You are one bad chick!!!  Love the looks!


----------



## jackie100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Great pics! If u dont mind me asking, what camera are u using and is that with flash? The pics look so vibrant!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingin501* 

 
_You are one bad chick!!! Love the looks!_

 
Thank you so very much! What a confidence boost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Great pics! If u dont mind me asking, what camera are u using and is that with flash? The pics look so vibrant!_

 
Thank you and I don't mind at all. I Use a lamp and the super macro on my camera. The camera is a Pentax Optio S5i. Pretty old and nothing extra, but it takes good super macro pictures!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I take a picture with flash I do label it with "flash" or say that it's with flash.


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 13, 2008)

So here we go again... new day and a fresh new make-up!


*FACE
*EM MEdium olive+Sandy olive
MAC select cover-up
MAC MSF
theBalm sexy mama

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Top Hat e/s
MAC Violet pigment
MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Pearlglide liner Rave
MAC Khol power Feline
Maybelline define-a-lash

*LIPS*
MAC Slimshine High 90's


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2008)

all of your looks are to die for! I'm your newest fan


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 13, 2008)

These are ALL great but it would be better if you could show them all on one individual post. Maybe in the future you could do a new post each day instead of coming back to the same thread. It would help me out a bunch cuz I just fell in love with your FOTDs!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_all of your looks are to die for! I'm your newest fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How fun! Love to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_These are ALL great but it would be better if you could show them all on one individual post. Maybe in the future you could do a new post each day instead of coming back to the same thread. It would help me out a bunch cuz I just fell in love with your FOTDs!_

 
Hi! Thank you for your opinion. I started this thread to put my EOTDs/FOTDs in because I felt that it would be like some kind of archives. If I start a new thread for each day it all will be all over the place. 
You might wanna subscribe to this thread or so? But if you don't you will probably see when I post a new EOTD/FOTD. Thank you once again for your opinion and I hope you will come back.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 13, 2008)

love your looks!! great brows too!


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_love your looks!! great brows too!_

 
Thanks


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! All of those looks are SO beautiful. You have inspired me to play around with my Sea & Sky MES duo tomorrow.


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trinity27109* 

 
_Wow! All of those looks are SO beautiful. You have inspired me to play around with my Sea & Sky MES duo tomorrow._

 

Thank you and it's great to be an inspiration to anyone!


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you posted the one that is in your signature? I really like it but I didn't see it in your thread.


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Have you posted the one that is in your signature? I really like it but I didn't see it in your thread._

 

Yes I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here it is: http://specktra.net/f166/rouaas-fotd...ml#post1337927


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 2, 2008)

So it was a quite some time I updated you with and pictures... Here we go:

I used:

UDPP
MAC paintpot Quite Natural
MAC Glamour Check! e/e
MAC Shroom
MAC Nylon
MAC Select cover-up
MAC Khol power Feline
BarryM Dazzle Dust i nr. 47
Maybelline define a lash
Makeupcosmetics.se eyedust Shimmer 
FACE Stockholm Black e/s


----------



## nanefy (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_Monday's EOTD!

UDPP
MAC Sea&Sky
MAC Cool Heat
MAC Shroom
MAC Talent Pool
Maybelline define a lash
UD glide-on pen in Lucky






_

 
OK OK OK!!!!

WHERE THE HELL CAN I GET SEA & SKY?????? WANT IT NOW!


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_Yes I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here it is: http://specktra.net/f166/rouaas-fotd...ml#post1337927_

 
Thank you! I love this look!


----------



## ladyx (Dec 3, 2008)

wauw i love all of them!!


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nanefy* 

 
_OK OK OK!!!!

WHERE THE HELL CAN I GET SEA & SKY?????? WANT IT NOW!_

 
Ebay or here on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or if you can find one at MAC. Our Sea & Sky were sold out a short time after the collection release. Sea & Sky and Fresh Green Mix were very popular.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Thank you! I love this look!_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyx* 

 
_wauw i love all of them!!_

 
Glad to "hear" that! Thank you!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 4, 2008)

i looooooove ALL of these!


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 4, 2008)

So after I worked my first shift at our MAC counter here in Malmö I was so in love with Brassy and Silverstroke f/l so I had to get them! And I did a make-up with both.
I like brassy more. It's better with my colors. 
I used Brassy as a base and liner here. It looks kinda brown, but it's more black than brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MAC Brassy Fluidline 
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Blonde's gold pigment
MAC Golden lemon pigment (pressed)
MAC Shroom e/s
Maybelline define-a-lash 







Sorry for the lower lashes. They looked very good at first, but they always turn curly because of my cheeks when I laugh.


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_i looooooove ALL of these!_

 

How lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 5, 2008)

love them all! definitely going to keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

I Love Them Allllllll!


----------



## callmestella (Dec 6, 2008)

Your looks are amAZing! I must say, your husband does a great job of choosing color combinations. I was going to pick a favorite look, but they are all so good, there is no way I can choose only one.


----------



## franimal (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_So after I worked my first shift at our MAC counter here in Malmö I was so in love with Brassy and Silverstroke f/l so I had to get them! And I did a make-up with both.
I like brassy more. It's better with my colors. 
I used Brassy as a base and liner here. It looks kinda brown, but it's more black than brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MAC Brassy Fluidline 
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Blonde's gold pigment
MAC Golden lemon pigment (pressed)
MAC Shroom e/s
Maybelline define-a-lash 







Sorry for the lower lashes. They looked very good at first, but they always turn curly because of my cheeks when I laugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Laughing is good, it is worth the curl you get in your lashes, i promise! The shadow color is what I hope henna e/s will look like, it is so gorgeous. This is a beautiful look on you!


----------



## nico (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_So here we go again... new day and a fresh new make-up!


*FACE*
EM MEdium olive+Sandy olive
MAC select cover-up
MAC MSF
theBalm sexy mama

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC Dark soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Top Hat e/s
MAC Violet pigment
MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Pearlglide liner Rave
MAC Khol power Feline
Maybelline define-a-lash

*LIPS*
MAC Slimshine High 90's_

 
Did you put Violet pigment over Top Hat? It'd be great if you tell colour placement when you post your pics.I love your looks and I want to try some of them but it's hard without knowing where you use them


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

love your looks!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 15, 2008)

love them all, you're so talented! and we have the same eyecolour, VERYYYYY DARK BROWN!


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just drooled through this whole thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are amazing! Please consider doing tutorials in the near future.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 17, 2008)

All the looks are amazing!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing- the blue look is absolutely amazing!


----------



## mslips (Dec 17, 2008)

Girl you can blend! love all your looks!


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Laughing is good, it is worth the curl you get in your lashes, i promise! The shadow color is what I hope henna e/s will look like, it is so gorgeous. This is a beautiful look on you!_

 
Thank you so much! And it really is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had som black shadow over Brassy and it turned out like that. I'm also waiting for Henna to see how it's gonna turn out to be.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Did you put Violet pigment over Top Hat? It'd be great if you tell colour placement when you post your pics.I love your looks and I want to try some of them but it's hard without knowing where you use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I did. And I will let you all know in the fututre were I placed the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_love your looks!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_love them all, you're so talented! and we have the same eyecolour, VERYYYYY DARK BROWN!_

 
Yeah... In the daylight mine are almost black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't like it when I was a kid, but I love it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I just drooled through this whole thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are amazing! Please consider doing tutorials in the near future._

 
Oh thank you som much! It feels great that people like my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you once again. I actually did a tut! More are still in progress, but here is the one I did: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/g...9/#post1377143

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_All the looks are amazing!!!_

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Amazing- the blue look is absolutely amazing!_

 
Thank you! Blue are one of my fave!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Girl you can blend! love all your looks!_

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great that you love them!


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bsquared* 

 
_love them all! definitely going to keep an eye on this thread!_

 
Thank you! Sounds like a great plan!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_I Love Them Allllllll!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *callmestella* 

 
_Your looks are amAZing! I must say, your husband does a great job of choosing color combinations. I was going to pick a favorite look, but they are all so good, there is no way I can choose only one._

 

He is good at this yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Than you so much for your kind words. It made me feel like a million bucks


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok... Next one up. It was a while ago I had something new here...


My friend and I had this week were we chose colors for our make-ups on our blogs. A tons of people followed us from Sweden and did the same thing. It was really great!

One of the day we chose blue. It was a Monday and I felt like I had to do something that would cheer me up. So here it goes.


MAC Paint Pot Rollickin' from lash line toned out to the brow.
MAC Electric Eel e/s on my lid and towards my temple
MAC Mineralize e/s Sea&Sky in my crease and towards my temple plus the lighter one on my brow bone
MAC Vanilla pigment blended with sea&sky on my brow bone and in my inner eye corner
MAC Khol power Feline on my lower and upper waterline
MAC Pearlglide Fly-by-blu on my lower and upper lashline as e wing (eyeliner)
Maybelline Define a lash on my lashes.

Enjoy!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 13, 2009)

This last one is TO-DIE-FOR!!! Awesome work!


----------



## JollieJanice (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the first look and all the blue looks. You've got hellof talent.


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_This last one is TO-DIE-FOR!!! Awesome work!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JollieJanice* 

 
_I love the first look and all the blue looks. You've got hellof talent._

 
How lovely! Thank you so much


----------



## na_pink (Jan 13, 2009)

i love the shape of your eyes


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

You inspired me to find Sea & Sky!  And luckily, my CCO had it today!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 13, 2009)

gorgeous! would love to see a full-face of that last one.


----------



## chocedition (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm lovin have all those looks in the same place. Note to self: must try out the green and dark purple.


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_i love the shape of your eyes_

 
Whoa. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_You inspired me to find Sea & Sky! And luckily, my CCO had it today!_

 
Oh happy day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_gorgeous! would love to see a full-face of that last one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry I never took any pic of the whole face.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocedition* 

 
_i'm lovin have all those looks in the same place. Note to self: must try out the green and dark purple._

 
And show us how that turns out!


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok. Next one up! From the same theme week my friend and I had on our blogs:

UDPP from lashline to brow
MAD minerals Big Money under the eye and from upper lashline to brow and out to the temple
MAC Teal a bit of it in the crease
GOSH eyeliner nr. 12 in the crease and out in a wing (the green one)
MAC Khol power Feline on my lower and upper waterline
MAC Khol power Mystery on my lower and upper lashline and out in a wing
Maybelline define a lash


----------



## nico (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kiyishima (Jan 16, 2009)

woahhh that green look is gorgeous! I love it


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 16, 2009)

i love all the looks, you use awesome color combinations.

oh and you inspired me to use sea and sky...i've barely even touched it, haha.


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 21, 2009)

I have this theme going on (everyday is a new phenomenon on my blog). It's about nature phenomenon. Things we can't rule. Thinks that Mother Nature can surprise us with. Things that might be so cool and things that we might only experience once in our life time. Things like floods, volcano, meteor shower etc.


Here is my version of a falling/shooting star/meteor shower...

I used:

MAC Prep+prime spf 50
UDPP
Paula Dorf Twillight e/s
MAC Mineralize eyeshadow Sea&sky
MAD Sterling
MAD Big Money 
Kryolan eyedust i gult
MUS eyedust Curry
NYX pigment Fanta Pearl
MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Danger Zone
MAD pizzaz 
MAC Violet pigment
Maybelline define a lash


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Gorgeous!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_woahhh that green look is gorgeous! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_i love all the looks, you use awesome color combinations.

oh and you inspired me to use sea and sky...i've barely even touched it, haha._

 
Thank you! Haha sea&sky + fix+ is a must for me! I have a used mine a whole bunch of times and it shows! Haha... So I have to get one to have it just in case. I love the sea part!


----------



## fintia (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice looks


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_ 








_

 
Holy crap!!!!! I'm sooo mesmerized by this!!!!


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 21, 2009)

i loooove the mother earth one. it definitely reminds me of space.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jan 21, 2009)

wow i love the shooting star/meteor one! awesome!


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Very nice looks_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Holy crap!!!!! I'm sooo mesmerized by this!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh whoa! Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_i loooove the mother earth one. it definitely reminds me of space._

 
Lovely! It was kinda what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_wow i love the shooting star/meteor one! awesome!_

 
Thank you! I like that one to


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my version of the rain forest! I thought that I should include the vibrant green and yellow colors of the bugs, trees and animals in this green thing! I wore this thing to work to day. I didn't work but I was there. It's a good thing we can use whatever we want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used:

UDPP
MAC Black Mont e/s (Chill)
MAC Chrome Yellow e/s
MAC Vanilla pigment
Maybelline Define a lash


----------



## natjotua (Jan 24, 2009)

i love the all!!!


----------



## squasha (Jan 25, 2009)

I know you've gotten about a billion comments saying this same thing, but WOW you are so talented!  That nature-inspired space look is so inspirational, but all of your looks are super inspirational to me anyway!  Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## make-upmaiden (Feb 20, 2009)

woooooooow.
i can't believe I haven't been on this site sooner.


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 20, 2009)

you're amazing!!! i love your looks!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Feb 20, 2009)

All so pretty!


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 21, 2009)

wow, you are godly. seriously.
how do you get your eyelashes so PERFECT? i've never seen anyones look that nice!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

all of these are so totally amazing


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 26, 2009)

I LOVE them all, I wish I could get my colors to look so bold!!


----------



## laneyyy (Mar 1, 2009)

All your looks are AHHHHMAZINGGG!!! I dunno if anyone has asked you this already on this thread, but what do you use to curl your lashes? THEY ARE PERFECTTT! I need to try that Maybelline mascara you are using!!!  Your lashes are so YUMMY!


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 3, 2009)

Your work is incredible!!!


----------



## Twinkelstar (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, your work is incredible and you are really, really REALLY talented! 
Finally I see some looks with dark brown eyes just like mine (most tuts I come across are from blue or green eyed people). Now I can see what looks really nice on brown/black eyes. Your fotds/eotds are very inspirational, so please keep on posting more of those!!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 24, 2009)

your looks are all so amazing.. keep posting!


----------



## Rouaa (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessZmunda* 

 
_All so pretty!_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_wow, you are godly. seriously.
how do you get your eyelashes so PERFECT? i've never seen anyones look that nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have pretty curled lashes, but still. I curl them. I always start curling like 3-4 mm from my lashline and work my way to the lashline by curling the lashes at three spots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_all of these are so totally amazing_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I LOVE them all, I wish I could get my colors to look so bold!!_

 
Oh thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What base do you use? I think that might be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laneyyy* 

 
_All your looks are AHHHHMAZINGGG!!! I dunno if anyone has asked you this already on this thread, but what do you use to curl your lashes? THEY ARE PERFECTTT! I need to try that Maybelline mascara you are using!!! Your lashes are so YUMMY!_

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Sheseido's eyelash curler. And I curl my way in. I always start curling like 3-4 mm from my lashline and work my way to the lashline by curling the lashes at three spots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Maybelline mascara rocks! I love it! It's my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Your work is incredible!!!_

 
Oh thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkelstar* 

 
_Wow, your work is incredible and you are really, really REALLY talented! 
Finally I see some looks with dark brown eyes just like mine (most tuts I come across are from blue or green eyed people). Now I can see what looks really nice on brown/black eyes. Your fotds/eotds are very inspirational, so please keep on posting more of those!!_

 
Thank you so much! Glad to inspire you! And happy that you like my looks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *envyxo* 

 
_your looks are all so amazing.. keep posting!_

 
Thank you and I will


----------



## Rouaa (Mar 25, 2009)

I never thought that pink would be a color for me, except on my lips and cheeks (and nails), but I found it nice to try and I did. It actually turned out to be ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is what I used:

UDPP
FACE Stockholm Black e/s
FACE Stockholm eyedust Courage
MAC Shroom e/s
UD glide on pen Yeyo
Maybelline define a lash


----------



## Rouaa (Mar 25, 2009)

One more for you guys before I go to bed (it's 5.45 a.m here!)

A very classic smokey eye with an edge. And some liner. This is a look I use sometimes. I should wear it often, I think.

This is what I used:

UDPP
MAC Fluidline Blacktrack (as base and liner)
MAC Dark Soul pigment (pressed)
MAC Silver Fog pigment (pressed)
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Fyrinnae Mirrors
Fyrinnae Shinkirou
MAC Khol power Feline
Maybelline define-a-lash

The upper picture is in daylight. The two other are in indoor light and daylight.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful looks!


----------



## shootout (Mar 25, 2009)

You have the most amazing skills ever!
I am in awe.
You should move here and do my makeup everyday. =]


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_beautiful looks!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_You have the most amazing skills ever!
I am in awe.
You should move here and do my makeup everyday. =]_

 
haha sure why not. Can you buy me a house? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 15, 2009)

This look was also in a theme week. I had to do a forest fire look so I took the colors from the forest ans mashed them together with the fire. I had fire on my eyes and lips.
I don't like this look thought.













 
This is what I used:

*EYES
*UDPP
MAC Humid
MAC Glamour check!
MAC Orange
MAC Chrome Yellow
MAC Danger Zone
Maybelline Colossal mascara

*LIPS
*MAC Raptorous Mattene stick
MAC Port Red l/s
MAC Lady Danger l/s
MAC Morange l/s
MAC Chrome Yellow e/s
MUS Curry eyedust


----------



## janeyjaneyj (Apr 15, 2009)

wow! i love it. all of it!


----------



## Rouaa (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janeyjaneyj* 

 
_wow! i love it. all of it!_

 
Thank you


----------



## Rouaa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rouaa's FOTDs/EOTDs! Updated!*

Here is a new look:












*FACE
*MAC p+p spf 50
EM medium olive
MAC Blot Loose
MAC Studio sculpt concealer
MAC Dear Cupcake e/s as blush


*EYES
*UDPP
MAC Mont Black e/s
MAC Basic Red pigment
UD glide one pen Zero
Maybelline colossal mascara (crap)


----------



## LaVixxen (May 1, 2009)

wow i never thought about ever using red eyeshadow but i think im going to give it a try. Its so beautiful, you have such great talent


----------



## pichima (May 1, 2009)

OMG all of them are amazing! how do you get such perfect lashes???


----------



## pichima (May 1, 2009)

oops sorry, I've just read what you use for your lashes ^^
My shiseido curler won't work as beautifully though.


----------



## LadyC23 (May 2, 2009)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 30, 2009)

wow all of your looks are amazing!


----------

